# A local family seeking acquaintances



## Danny683 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi,

We are a local family wanting to make new friends, and to provide advice and help if needed. 

Any family new in hong kong wanting to know more about the city, you will be most welcomed!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

That is very nice!


----------

